# Morritt's Tortuga Club - Grand Cayman, Cayman Islands



## riverdees05 (Dec 2, 2008)

I have read the reviews in TUG on Morritt's Tortuga Club and looking for additional information.

I have a two bedroom (6/6) Morritt's Tortuga Club,2082, Grand Cayman, Cayman Islands on hold for April 4-11, 2010.

Is GCM the only airport on the island?   What about rental cars - vans? 

Anything I should know about the island, etc. 

We will be taking our two grandsons - ages 9 & 7.

My wife has had double knee replacement, will the resort staff work with you to get a ground floor unit?  Any issues with the ground floor units?

This is a Sunday check-in, are the stores still closed on Sundays?


----------



## Conan (Dec 2, 2008)

GCM is it for the main island.  There's a rental car company on the east end (where you'll be) that will take you to/from the airport in their van at no extra charge - - so you pick up and return your rental car on the east side without needing to start/end your trip with the fairly long unfamiliar drive.

You'll want a rental, if you're comfortable driving on the left, since the east end where Morritt's is, is quite isolated and most things of tourist interest are on the west side along Seven Mile Beach.


----------



## NTHC (Dec 2, 2008)

I agree you will want a car unless you are content to stay mostly at the resort.  They offer daily transportation to and from Georgetown for $10 per person, but otherwise you will be limited. 

We were there this year over the Easter Holiday and stores were closed on Sunday(I just realized you are holding 2010 and I don't know when Easter is right off so this may not apply, I was thinking 2009).  Evidently the locals are allowed to camp on the beach during this time so this is a holiday for them as well. Since you are traveling the week before, I don't know that you will have any problems.  The Reef Resort is next door and there is a small grocery and souvenir store within walking distance.  They have a kids program daily and many boat tours that you can take direct from the resort.  Take extra sunscreen...I ran out and spent $16 on the only thing left at the store next door.  If space allows, I would recommend you take a suitcase of dry goods and snacks with small kids. We had four kids who were always hungry and food can get a bit pricey.

The resort staff was awesome, the resort is gorgeous and the islanders are very gracious hosts!

Hope you have a wonderful trip!

Cindy


----------



## riverdees05 (Dec 2, 2008)

Easter is April 4, 2010.


----------



## mecllap (Dec 2, 2008)

http://www.caymanlandinfo.ky/imagemapfiles/gcindex.htm

http://www.caymanactivityguide.com/

http://www.caycompass.com/

http://www.fosters-iga.com/

http://www.caymanislands.ky/general_information/default.aspx

These are links that I go to often when I'm on the verge of my next trip to Cayman.  I hope they're okay for posting.

(I'm afraid of being a bit snarky and wondering why someone with a huge number of posts isn't using the Search function to get Cayman info on this forum???? -- there's quite a bit here).  

It's pretty easy to get used to driving on the left -- you can also get a rental car at the airport (altho it's a bit of a walk and a schlep with your luggage); especially if you're starting out heading east (which will be easier for getting used to driving than going straight into Georgetown-- the roundabouts are a little nervewracking at first.  Drivers there used to be very tolerant, but are getting a little bit testy lately, with some horn honking).  So far, grocery stores are closed on Sunday (and most other stores).  There are enough things to visit on the island that a car is very helpful, altho I'm not sure that many of them are wheelchair friendly yet.  The Botanic Park is a nice place (unless you hate reptiles and flowers), but most of its paths are still gravel -- at least they were a year ago, and I expect still are). 

We love our trips to Grand Cayman (even tho the land part isn't as "pretty" as many other islands-- it's kind of about being on the beach and in the water).  I'm not familiar with the resort you're going to (ours is near 7MB), but I'm sure they will be very accommodating for you.  

I hope you enjoy your visit there as much as we do.


----------



## Jbart74 (Dec 3, 2008)

riverdees05 said:


> I have read the reviews in TUG on Morritt's Tortuga Club and looking for additional information.
> I am an owner at Morritts and I can probably answer most of your questions.
> I have a two bedroom (6/6) Morritt's Tortuga Club,2082, Grand Cayman, Cayman Islands on hold for April 4-11, 2010.
> 
> ...



Stores will be closed on Sunday, Easter or not.  It's the law of the country.  You can find a mini-mart that will be open on the way to Morritts, but that's about it.


----------



## Seaside (Dec 3, 2008)

deleted....


----------



## Seaside (Dec 3, 2008)

Morritt's does have ground floor handicap units. I would suggest checking on that. The new Seaside building has elevators. The 2 Morritt's Grand buildings have elevators as well.


----------



## ctownhokie (Dec 3, 2008)

riverdees05 said:


> I have read the reviews in TUG on Morritt's Tortuga Club and looking for additional information.    We just got back from Morritts on 11/30.  Absolutely great trip
> 
> I have a two bedroom (6/6) Morritt's Tortuga Club,2082, Grand Cayman, Cayman Islands on hold for April 4-11, 2010.  We stayed at the Grand so not sure all answers will apply to Tortuga.  Most of previous responses are right on in my opinion.
> 
> ...


All stores closed but all restuarants including those at resort are open


----------



## nerodog (Dec 3, 2008)

*room assignments at tortuga*

Hi, I just inquired myself for a future stay... I got an  email that said room assignments are not done until 1 week prior to checkin. Call 1-800-447-0309 Michael  Troche or  send an email and they will try to accommodate you !!


----------



## Holly (Dec 3, 2008)

Do you remember the name of the rental car company?




rklein001 said:


> GCM is it for the main island.  There's a rental car company on the east end (where you'll be) that will take you to/from the airport in their van at no extra charge - - so you pick up and return your rental car on the east side without needing to start/end your trip with the fairly long unfamiliar drive.
> 
> You'll want a rental, if you're comfortable driving on the left, since the east end where Morritt's is, is quite isolated and most things of tourist interest are on the west side along Seven Mile Beach.


----------



## jadejar (Dec 3, 2008)

Contact McCurley Greene at mccurley@cwhiptop.com

They pick you up from the airport in a van and take you to your car on the East end.  They return you to the airport at the end of your trip.  I contacted them for our trip next June and just heard back yesterday.


----------



## esk444 (Dec 5, 2008)

jadejar said:


> Contact McCurley Greene at mccurley@cwhiptop.com
> 
> They pick you up from the airport in a van and take you to your car on the East end.  They return you to the airport at the end of your trip.  I contacted them for our trip next June and just heard back yesterday.



I highly recommend using McCurley's or Andy's.  I was always weary of using a local company, but the national chains aren't run well on the island.  Lost reservations, waiting for huge lines, not having any available cars yet (i.e. having to wait for people return cars), unable to reach the local office when my car broke down, etc.  All the national chains are tiny and poorly staffed and can't deal with the volume when a large plane lands.


----------



## Holly (Dec 5, 2008)

That's great.  We are actually staying the first night at the Westin Resort on 7-Mile Beach...this may work out great.  I'll bet they can pick me up there as well.


----------



## Kola (Dec 7, 2008)

Last year I rented my car from Andy's who has an office two minutes walk from airport terminal. Good friendly sevice, no problems. Yes, everything is closed Sundays. And yes, prices at that little grocery store near Morritts Tortuga are sky high. Get your supplies from the much larger store near the airport. Btw, when boarding our flight in Miami I noticed that some visitors were taking full suitcases of groceries with them. I don't know the details but apparently you can import packaged/canned food for personal consumption without problems. I don't think this would apply to meat or dairy products. Maybe somebody else could clarify such details. Don't count on any "duty free bargains" in town. There aren't any. Indeed, compared to Mexico or St. Martin there are few, if any, "bargains" at all. One more point  about the resort: pool water temp is COLD, much colder than the sea. Very few people made use of the resort's pool when we were there. 

K.


----------



## Caladezi (Dec 7, 2008)

Kola said:


> Last year I rented my car from Andy's who has an office two minutes walk from airport terminal. Good friendly sevice, no problems. Yes, everything is closed Sundays. And yes, prices at that little grocery store near Morritts Tortuga are sky high. Get your supplies from the much larger store near the airport.
> K.



I agree that Andy's is a good place to rent from.  I have used them many years.  As for the little store by Morritts, it is a Fosters store and the prices are exactly the same as the big Fosters by the airport.  Since the store is much smaller, it does not have as big of a selection, but they will have what ever you want brought out the next day from their main store at no extra cost.  Grand Cayman is probably one of the most expensive islands for everything, so don't expect to find many bargins on anything.


----------



## anne1125 (Dec 8, 2008)

Glad to hear about Andy's.  We just reserved a mid size for next summer for $288 plus.

Prices are HIGH in Grand Cayman.  We are going to bring some food with us.  Now the concern is not going over the 50 lb weight limit for our suitcases.

Really looking forward to this trip!

Anne


----------



## Caladezi (Dec 8, 2008)

anne1125 said:


> Glad to hear about Andy's.  We just reserved a mid size for next summer for $288 plus.
> 
> Prices are HIGH in Grand Cayman.  We are going to bring some food with us.  Now the concern is not going over the 50 lb weight limit for our suitcases.
> 
> ...



Unless things change before you go, don't forget that since GCM is an international destination most if not all airlines still allow 2 checked bags / person without charge.  The 50 lb/bag limit still applies.


----------



## elina (Dec 16, 2008)

We just got back from Grand Cayman - what a wonderful island! You will have a great time! We stayed at the Reef which is next to Morritt's and at the Ritz Carlton on 7 mile beach. You will definetely need a car on East End, we rented a compact car from Andy's and had no problems whatsoever.  Driving on the left isn't that difficult when you get used to it, we drove many times to Rum Point, to Georgetown and 7 mile beach. We thought the island was definetely not cheap but not overly expensive either. The rum point beach bar is great for lunch, inexpensive and great food. And the portions are huge, the one portion was enough to two. Eats on 7 mile beach is also a great place to eat inexpensively. We traveled with a 8 month old baby so didn't eat out on most evenings, we just grapped take out to eat in our unit or ordered room service at the Ritz. We also ate sunday brunch at the Ritz, it was around 80 dollars per person with champagne and well worth the price. Have a great trip, Grand Cayman is a wonderful, safe island!


----------



## dms1709 (Dec 16, 2008)

We stay at Castaway Cove, which is affiliated with The Reef.   If you are going for the peace, quiet and the beach this part of the island is perfect.  The store across the street was fine for the two of us, they had the basics plus.  There are a few restaurants on that end of the island,  but cooking and eating in a few nights is always nice and economical.  The Cayman Islands is not a bargain place to go, but you can have a great time on a budget.  Driving on the left is a challenge, just keep telling yourself "Look right",  (not as easy as it sounds), but if you take it easy and double check you will be okay.  Enjoy.

Donna


----------



## svwoude (Dec 16, 2008)

elina said:


> We also ate sunday brunch at the Ritz, it was around 80 dollars per person with champagne and well worth the price.



I know that things are expensive on the Island, but what do you get for $80.00 per person.  

Steve


----------



## ctownhokie (Dec 16, 2008)

I know that $80 seems expensive, but on most of our dinners out over Thanksgiving week we spent between $140-$180 per couple per night.  That usually included an appetizer, entree, a few deserts and usually 2 drinks per person.


----------



## jtridle (Dec 16, 2008)

We own at Morritts Tortuga and we love it.  Let me tell you of some of the cheapest places to eat as that is where we frequent, though we cook almost all meals in.  Now keep in mind that these places are for those who don't care about fancy and atmosphere but the food is good and oftentimes large enough to split a meal between me and my husband:  

1) up the street from Morritt's is Vivine's Kitchen.  Food is cooked at their house, you go up to the window, order, go take a seat at a picnic table behind the house on the ocean and they will deliver it.  We shared a meal, though we weren't real hungry, and the cost was $11.
2) There are jerk places in Boddentown that are extremely cheap.  You can either eat there or we usually get it and bring it back to the resort.  We had always gotten jerk pork or chicken at Lorne's Jerk Shack in Boddentown but this past Thanksgiving when we were there we went instead to Chester's and it was delicious and cheap.  Buy a large jerk dinner for $8 CSI (which is $10 U.S.) and get a small one for free.  Lots of food for the two of us.  We had leftovers.  So the two of you can eat for $10.
3) If you can find out where Miss Cooney has moved her establishment since Hurricane Ivan, food was pretty good and inexpenive from there too.  Again back before the Hurricane when we went there, it was her house too and she cooked out of her house.  Don't know if that is the way it is now but I heard that she had re-established her business.
4) Food at Morritt's out on Mimi's dock is not badly priced for Grand Cayman.  Neither is Over the Edge restaurant down the road a few miles towards Rum Point.  Food was very good.  Lunch cost me and my husband $29, including tip but no alcoholic drinks and no appetizer.



If you can take some food with you I would. Especially potato chip snacks (prick a hole in bag so they don't explode in your suitcase).  I thought the prices at the groery store within walking distance of the resort, Fosters, did not have any higher prices than anywhere else on the island.  If you wish to cook in a lot, Grand Cayman allows you to take in meat as long as it is unwrapped, in its original package with FDA stamp.  We take it frozen in a cooler, even when we have flown commercial and it is still frozen when we get there.  Many would think we are nuts to take the food that we do but it really saves a lot of money, especially if you are taking several kids with us which we sometimes do.  We always take coffee, salt, pepper, sugar, crystal light, spices, those things don't take up much room.

Since you are going on an RCI exchange, it is highly unlikely that you will get oceanfront (The Grand is a separate resort next door but part of Morritts but if you traded for Morritt's specifically, you obviously didn't trade into The Grand, which does have elevators), probably poolside but they are only a few steps from the ocean and some of those units have a distant view of the ocean.  But since you want a handicap unit you will need to get first floor as there are no elevators at Tortuga Club.  

There is a kids club for the grandchildren.  go to Morritt's website at www.morritts.com.  You can see their newsletter The Turtle Times which will show you activities going on at the resort and I think there may be some information on the Kids club.  Have fun.

McCurley's is the name of the rental service tht picks you up at the airport and delivers you to the resort.  Current cost is $250 u.s. for 7 days in the winter or $225 in the summer - add $50 if they brought you from the airport also.  It used to be that they would stop at grocery store on the way to the resort for a few minutes to let you pick up groceries but I don't know if they do that anymore.  They wouldn't stop on Sundays cause, as report, grocery stores are closed on Sunday.  I've also used Andy's, Dollar, Thrifty without any problems.


----------



## mecllap (Dec 17, 2008)

jtridle said:


> If you wish to cook in a lot, Grand Cayman allows you to take in meat as long as it is unwrapped, in its original package with FDA stamp.  We take it frozen in a cooler, even when we have flown commercial and it is still frozen when we get there. "
> 
> I think you mean Wrapped in original packaging ? -- that's what we do.  Seems like the limit is something like $40.00 worth.  You can find the Foster's Food Fair ad online on their site -- this week's goes thru Christmas eve.  I also take some of our preferred cereal, and some condiments to start with.


----------



## Htoo0 (Dec 17, 2008)

Unless things have changed, please be aware that the inspectors seem to have wide latitude in what they accept. I wouldn't take more than I could afford to lose because if for any reason they decide to confiscate it, I don't believe there's anything you can do about it. SIL lost a large cooler of food after years of having no problem. This was even before the mad cow stuff which for some time made bringing beef onto the island almost impossible. (FWIW)


----------



## jtridle (Dec 24, 2008)

*oops, my mistake*



mecllap said:


> jtridle said:
> 
> 
> > If you wish to cook in a lot, Grand Cayman allows you to take in meat as long as it is unwrapped, in its original package with FDA stamp.  We take it frozen in a cooler, even when we have flown commercial and it is still frozen when we get there. "
> ...


----------

